# Gobox fine



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

We've just got stiffed for a 110 euro fine from ASIFNAG, the Austrian toll company for failing to register our van's Euro emission category within 14 days of buying the Go box...

I thought this post might help others not make the same mistake...

Armed with a letter of conformity from Fiat (from their Homologation department) and our V5C, we bought the Go-Box on entry to Austria in early January. We then had a lovely 5 weeks in Austria skiing in various places.

We did have a slight problem in week 2 where the GoBox wouldn't process our transactions and the GoBox person (I won't say 'lady' - she was too rude for that!) at the GoBox outlet we stopped at shortly afterwards mentioned something about Euro emissions but we couldn't really communicate. I thought she meant that the Go-Box chap at the Austrian border where we first bought the Go-Box had entered our Euro emission class incorrectly. So we paid for the tolls that we'd missed, topped up the box and carried on with no further problems....

...Until last week when we had a letter from ASIFNAG claiming the fine or legal action....

Long story short is that what _ I think_ we should have done is to post or email the homologation letter and a copy of our V5C to ASIFNAG _either_ within 14 days of GoBox purchase _or_ sent a Euro Emissions application form (THIS one, I think...) plus copies of our homologation/V5C documents in advance of our trip to get our van categorised. However this is not wonderfully clear on the ASIFNAG site.

As it happens I had electronic copies of both the homologation letter and V5C with me and I could have emailed them to ASIFNAG within the 14 days if I'd been able to understand the rather unpleasant GoBox lady in Week 2 

I've been invited to call ASIFNAG today and I will plead my ignorance. I'll post back what the outcome of that was.

It's a bit irritating because I really tried to do everything right and we carried on in good faith, spending 3,500 euros in Austria overall. It seems a bit officious to risk us not visiting in the winter ever again for the sake of 110 euros...


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Awful ... Typical Austrian attitude.

We were stopped whilst going over the Brenner pass (motorway) heading for Italy by police who fined us Eur 90 each (three motorcycles) for not displaying the newly introduced Vinnette or whatever the thing was called. We did not know about it at all and pleaded our case but nope.. Hand over the cash now. I asked why they just did not escort us to the next service area. (abt 1 click away) and we could buy said ticket. No harm done.. Nope 'hand over your money'... :evil: Bar Stewards..... We also had spent quite a bit in the country and were determined never to return! 

It's just too nice a country to ignore though.. You just have to get it right. :? Keep us posted as you said. Your experience will help others I am sure. 

AB13 .. 8)


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*austria*

Hi,been via Austria going to Slovenia and Croatia several times now with our Kontiki.
Always avoided the motorways, so no Vigenette or go box.Never pay an tolls unless for either for a bridge or a tunnel which would cost more than the toll to go around.
Feel sorry for those who have been caught out but "rules are rules"
by the way it is the same when going to Spain via France, no tolls either.
Bonus for us is that we are both retired and are in no hurry,take our time, see the sights, stop on aires (mostly free) only go on a site for a night to do our tanks and toilet then move on again. sorted !!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*a small van*

ahhh the delights of driving a small van, no "boxes" only cheap tolls and nobody thinks im a lottery winner!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

alexblack13 said:


> Awful ... Typical Austrian attitude.
> 
> We were stopped whilst going over the Brenner pass (motorway) heading for Italy by police who fined us Eur 90 each (three motorcycles) for not displaying the newly introduced Vinnette or whatever the thing was called. We did not know about it at all and pleaded our case but nope.. Hand over the cash now. I asked why they just did not escort us to the next service area. (abt 1 click away) and we could buy said ticket. No harm done.. Nope 'hand over your money'... :evil: Bar Stewards..... We also had spent quite a bit in the country and were determined never to return!
> 
> ...


Not an Austrian attitude at all.

Just very good road traffic police. Break the law and you have to accept the consequences.

You broke the law end of


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I got stopped a few years ago on the bike while on the motorway as part of a vehicle 'stop and check' diversion into a layby when I was without a vignette. It was pouring with rain and the cop simply motioned me to proceed without getting checked as he could see I was soaked - so there are good ones out there working.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I sympathise with you.
Another good reason why I will give Austria a miss next year and travel via Switzerland to Croatia and Slovenia. Who needs that crap.
Ian


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Yaxley said:


> I sympathise with you.
> Another good reason why I will give Austria a miss next year and travel via Switzerland to Croatia and Slovenia. Who needs that crap.
> Ian


You will find the European traffic police pretty much the same in any country you visit.

Its your loss not going to Austria


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

uncleswede,
I don't understand your problem. Am I correct in assuming your V5c did not show your class of vehicle? If it did surely the Austrian authorities would not require any further proof? 

I am also a little puzzled as to to how the go box detectors would know what class of vehicle you actually were ?

Like metblue I passed through Austria this year with my 6.5 ton motorhome without paying any tolls using the Fern and old Brenner pass roads.

peedee


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Wupert I agree with you that it is unfortunate that I will not be able to explore Austria which I have heard a lot about.
I do not have a problem in adhering to the law in any of the European Countries that I have visited.
However my van is 4500kg and reading through the posts in the Austria Touring section would certainly not encourage one to go down the GO BOX route. Looking at my vehicle documentation I cannot find any reference to emissions or to the fact that the engine is Euro IV.
The system as described in the various posts is expensive, there are difficulties in returning the GO BOX and getting back your deposit and any mistakes or difficulties with the paperwork results in fines or subsequent demands for funny money. 
I do not have a problem in paying tolls but the Austrian system is not customer friendly and I can live without the red tape.
Ian


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Yaxley said:


> Wupert I agree with you that it is unfortunate that I will not be able to explore Austria which I have heard a lot about.
> I do not have a problem in adhering to the law in any of the European Countries that I have visited.
> However my van is 4500kg and reading through the posts in the Austria Touring section would certainly not encourage one to go down the GO BOX route. Looking at my vehicle documentation I cannot find any reference to emissions or to the fact that the engine is Euro IV.
> The system as described in the various posts is expensive, there are difficulties in returning the GO BOX and getting back your deposit and any mistakes or difficulties with the paperwork results in fines or subsequent demands for funny money.
> ...


I can only say that with my Augusta 4000Kg plus I have not had a problem.

Your choice is to pay at the borders to enable autobahn use which include tunnel tolls or to use the non autobahn routes through Austria.

They check all of your docs when supplying the Go box. I wonder if the OP didn't have all of the required documentation available


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

peedee said:


> uncleswede,
> I don't understand your problem. Am I correct in assuming your V5c did not show your class of vehicle? If it did surely the Austrian authorities would not require any further proof?
> 
> I am also a little puzzled as to to how the go box detectors would know what class of vehicle you actually were ?
> ...


PeeDee,

It's the Euro Emission Category rather than the vehicle class that they need to determine and that's not stated on all V5Cs. Certainly not on mine.

But even if it is, for Euro 4 engines (and worse), once you've bought a GoBox, you have to prove your emission category within 14 days by submitting an application with your documentary evidence - i.e. a V5C and, if your V5C doesn't show it explicitly, a conformity letter from the vehicle manufacturer stating the 'factory' emission category.

Apparently this can be done in advance of travelling although we still haven't phoned them for clarification yet.

Their toll systems must use number plate cameras to check the GoBox database and detect vehicles whose emission category has not been verified within the required timeframe.

Of course, this only applies to vehicles heavier than 3.5 tons.

If you had been pulled over in Austria you too would have had a 110 euro fine, but on the spot 

Rgds


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yaxley said:


> However my van is 4500kg and reading through the posts in the Austria Touring section would certainly not encourage one to go down the GO BOX route. Looking at my vehicle documentation I cannot find any reference to emissions or to the fact that the engine is Euro IV.
> 
> Ian


Unfortunately the Go Box is here to stay and I have read it will be introduced in other countries albeit under a different name. The ultimate goal is for such boxes to be independent of country borders.

My motorhome was first registered in the second half of 2011 and the V5C shows the Euro Class (Euro V) and the emissions. I assume all newly registered vehicles now show this?

peedee


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Wupert said:


> They check all of your docs when supplying the Go box. I wonder if the OP didn't have all of the required documentation available


Wupert,

Hi.

Yes, I did have the documentation available at the point of sale (V5C and a conformity letter from Fiat) _but_ my point is that, if you've not bought a GoBox for that vehicle previously, you have to submit copies of those documents, plus a specific application form to ASIFNAG for verification within 14 calendar days, otherwise you get fined (as I have) :-(

The sensible alternative is to make that submission _in advance_ of your trip aznd get your van registered before you buy the GoBox.

Of course, this is only really a problem in the winter (which is mainly when we go there) when you're effectively forced to use the autoroutes and expressways. In the summer you can easily avoid the toll roads with any half-decent SatNav and a modicum of awareness 

Rgds
CD


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I have re-examined my documentation vis a vis the emissions data.
My vehicle was originally registered in the UK in March 2006. The UK Registration Certificate under V7 - CO2(g/km) is blank.
However when it was re-registered in Ireland in January 2011 the CO2 Emissions (g/Km) shows 999 on the Irish Certificate of Registration. I dont know where they got this figure from. Looks like someone just filled in the numbers. There wasnt a reference to emissions on the VOSA Test Certificate and there isnt anything on my subsequent vehicle test certificates. 
I understand that my Fiat 2.8 JTD Engine is EuroIV but there is no reference to this anywhere. 
Even though I have no plans to visit Austria I would like to get this sorted out. I presume that I will have to write to Fiat for a certificate of conformity. Will this then cover the need for Engine type and emissions data.
Ian


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Wupert said:


> They check all of your docs when supplying the Go box. I wonder if the OP didn't have all of the required documentation available


In that case shouldn't they have been informed of that AT THE TIME?


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Yaxley said:


> I have re-examined my documentation vis a vis the emissions data.
> My vehicle was originally registered in the UK in March 2006. The UK Registration Certificate under V7 - CO2(g/km) is blank.
> However when it was re-registered in Ireland in January 2011 the CO2 Emissions (g/Km) shows 999 on the Irish Certificate of Registration. I dont know where they got this figure from. Looks like someone just filled in the numbers. There wasnt a reference to emissions on the VOSA Test Certificate and there isnt anything on my subsequent vehicle test certificates.
> I understand that my Fiat 2.8 JTD Engine is EuroIV but there is no reference to this anywhere.
> ...


I'm out and about but I'll post the address at Fiat you need to write to get the emissions conformity letter.

Rgds CD


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yaxley said:


> Wupert I agree with you that it is unfortunate that I will not be able to explore Austria which I have heard a lot about.
> I do not have a problem in adhering to the law in any of the European Countries that I have visited.
> However my van is 4500kg and reading through the posts in the Austria Touring section would certainly not encourage one to go down the GO BOX route. Looking at my vehicle documentation I cannot find any reference to emissions or to the fact that the engine is Euro IV.
> The system as described in the various posts is expensive, there are difficulties in returning the GO BOX and getting back your deposit and any mistakes or difficulties with the paperwork results in fines or subsequent demands for funny money.
> ...


Ian you have almost exactly replicated my thoughts about the Austrian system and the conclusion that it is not user friendly - it makes the Swiss system look easy(although I do not agree with the Swiss idea that you should pay for over 3500kg when parked up outside a friends house)

Fortunately from Poland we can get to France and Iberia via Germany with not too many extra miles/time and to the Adriatic via Slovakia, Hungary and Slovenia.

Geoff


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Yaxley,

I don't want to add to your concerns, but I had a 'van of the same age and the same engine as yours, and I am pretty sure it was EuroIII.
I think the EuroIV engines only came in with the X250.

Roger


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Yaxley,

I promised to get back to you re: obtaining a homologation document from Fiat.

I emailed Fiat customer care at _[email protected]_, attaching a scan of section 4 of my V5C. Here's what I wrote...



> I am trying to find out the Euro Emissions Category of my Fiat Ducato motorhome. I have attached section 4 of my UK vehicle registration document.
> Are you able to determine the category and send me a homologation document so I have evidence of that when paying european road tolls please?
> 
> My home address is:
> _<deleted>_


They acknowledged my request the next day and I had the homologation letter i nthe post 4 days later. Here's a link to an anomymised version of the letter so you know what to expect:

My homologation letter

Hope that helps,

Rgds
CD


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

alexblack13 said:


> Awful ... Typical Austrian attitude.
> 
> We were stopped whilst going over the Brenner pass (motorway) heading for Italy by police who fined us Eur 90 each (three motorcycles) for not displaying the newly introduced Vinnette or whatever the thing was called. We did not know about it at all and pleaded our case but nope.. Hand over the cash now. I asked why they just did not escort us to the next service area. (abt 1 click away) and we could buy said ticket. No harm done.. Nope 'hand over your money'... :evil: Bar Stewards..... We also had spent quite a bit in the country and were determined never to return!
> 
> ...


I am surprised (and concerned) about this Alex and don't quite understand. I have travelled this route now a few times and only ever paid the 8 Euro Toll charge (now this year increased to 8.5 Euro)

This is a quote from their official website

http://www.asfinag.at/maut/sonder-und-videomaut ...... go to English and then click on a box that say Special toll for vehicles with a maximum permissible gross weight of up to 3.5 tonnes

The entire A 13 is a special toll section. It can be driven without a toll sticker. Please note the mandatory toll sticker requirement on the A 12. Should you wish to avoid the road network subject to the mandatory toll requirement, the Innsbruck Süd junction is the first or last exit.

Now that is very clear that you do not require a Vignette Toll sticker if you enter or leave the A13 at the Innsbruck Sud Junction

Did you get on to the A13 at this point or were you travelling on the A12 when you got caught.

Your comments would most valuable to all of us or if other MHF members have done the same route

http://www.asfinag.at/documents/101...8-365a-41e6-86e1-2c0260731f7f?t=1376303858021


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your helpful comments and in particular to Uncleswede for the email address and homologation letter. 
I will write to Fiat and get clarification. It could well be EUROIII.
Obviously the older the engine the more you pay in tolls in Austria.
I will let you know the outcome.
Ian


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

8O 
Just did a quick calculation for the cost of driving my Euro3 engined 3,850kg gvw MH on Austrian toll roads.

It's the equivalent of doubling my fuel costs.......... my usual 25 mpg would equate to about 12 mpg if one included the toll cost of €0.20 per km. 
:evil:


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi.

Right, spoke to ASFiNAG today and it looks like I'm not going to get away with the 110E fine  I have one last call to make on Monday, so cross fingers.

I promised to ask if it was definitely possible to establish the Euro Emission class of your vehicle BEFORE entering Austria and it is, but no earlier than 6 months before you buy the GoBox.

In the spirit that a picture paints a thousand words, I've put together a flowchart that I hope explains all that needs to be done to drive leagally on Austria's toll roads.

Here's a temporary link to the flowchart in my public DropBox area, but I'll start a new post and attach the document so it's available within MHF (you can't attach docs to replies)

Austrian Tolls Flowchart

Rgds
CD


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Altom - I think you've not understood that the OP's problems are with an OVER 3,500kgs motorhome.

The stuff you have mentioned applies ONLY to motorhomes of LESS THAN 3,500 kgs max weight.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

What about Euro 4 and 5??? All new vehicles are now Euro 5.
peedee


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

uncleswede said:


> Hi.
> 
> Right, spoke to ASFiNAG today and it looks like I'm not going to get away with the 110E fine  I have one last call to make on Monday, so cross fingers.
> 
> ...


CD

Thanks for the flow chart.

MY V5C does not show EEC and the engine is Cat III, so would have to pay top whack anyway so there is no point in getting a Homologation Letter.

Maybe they would fine me for not having one  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

peedee said:


> What about Euro 4 and 5??? All new vehicles are now Euro 5.
> peedee


Peedee,

It's only Euro4 and 5 engines that require to be verified by ASFiNAG. Euro3 (and worse) don't need verifiying.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I've always avoided Austrian toll roads but at least you have prompted to write to Fiat UK and get the ball rolling for the V5C EEC amendment; might well need it for other countries before long.

Kev


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> Altom - I think you've not understood that the OP's problems are with an OVER 3,500kgs motorhome.
> 
> The stuff you have mentioned applies ONLY to motorhomes of LESS THAN 3,500 kgs max weight.


I was refering to alexblack13 comment. There is no reference anywhere to mh >3500kg. I underdtand he has a Tribute which i thought was <3500kgm. Correct me someone if i am incorrect!!!


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> Altom - I think you've not understood that the OP's problems are with an OVER 3,500kgs motorhome.
> 
> The stuff you have mentioned applies ONLY to motorhomes of LESS THAN 3,500 kgs max weight.


I was refering to alexblack13 comment. There is no reference anywhere to mh >3500kg. I underdtand he has a Tribute which i thought was <3500kgm. Correct me someone if i am incorrect!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I forgot to ask earlier whether an engine that has been fitted with a filter to upgrade from Euro III to IV can be issued with a Homologation Certificate, and if so by whom. and would it be acceptable to the Austrian authorities?

Geoff


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I forgot to ask earlier whether an engine that has been fitted with a filter to upgrade from Euro III to IV can be issued with a Homologation Certificate, and if so by whom. and would it be acceptable to the Austrian authorities?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff,

Not sure about that one... Was the filter fitted by the manufacturer, or representatives thereof? If not I doubt the manufacturer would issue a homologation certificate.

However the Austrian toll authorities may be persuaded depending on your documentation. If the emission category is not on your V5C then they will accept the following:

- the COP - document (conformity of production)*
- the ECMT permit
- the COC - certificate (certificate of conformity)

_*I think this is the manufacturer's homologation certificate_

So, you should look into how to get one of either the "ECMT permit" or "COC - certificate (certificate of conformity)". Can one of these be supplied by whoever fitted the filter?

Rgds
CD


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

uncleswede said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to ask earlier whether an engine that has been fitted with a filter to upgrade from Euro III to IV can be issued with a Homologation Certificate, and if so by whom. and would it be acceptable to the Austrian authorities?
> ...


CD

Thanks. I have not had the filter fitted, but have had quotes.

I have just been considering fitting in relation to the London LEZ, various German cities and now Austria, but when you state how complicated it is, even after fitting, to prove conformity, I doubt whether I will bother - I can still drive upwind of these places and let the fumes drift  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Jean-Luc your EuroIII toll cost might be 20cent per Km but mine with 3 axles would be 27cent per Km.(according to Asfinag website)
Expensive would you say.
Ian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

uncleswede said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > What about Euro 4 and 5??? All new vehicles are now Euro 5.
> ...


I seemed to have missed something. I will have to go over this thread again!
peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> uncleswede said:
> 
> 
> > peedee said:
> ...


If this is the case when the EEC is shown on your V5C, it is a real farce and I certainly will not be buying a GoBox.

I feel you flow chart is missing a box or needs further clarification for vehicles with an EEC category of 4 or 5.

peedee


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, surprise, surprise...

After much correspondence, complaining and cajoling, we got nowhere and coughed up the 110 euro fine (plus £10 international banking charges) for not verifying our GoBox with the Austrian toll authorities in a timely manner...

That was a fortnight ago.

The surprise is that, yesterday, we got an email from them asking for our bank details so they can refund the fine! There's the usual rider that this is a one-off just for our case but I see it as a victory for persistence and persuasion 

Of course, we're still £10 down but I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

uncleswede said:


> Of course, we're still £10 down but I'm happy with the outcome.


But look on the brightside, if it cost you £10 to pay them, surely it's going to cost them 12€ to refund you. :wink:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the Go Box criteria for old Hymers and the like built in the early 1990's, no emissions certification and 4600 kgs?

Thanks from 

Confused of Essex


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Veevee you dont have to worry about certificates. You just pay the top rate of 27cent per km like me....... about 200euro to go through Austria and back which is why I will be going through Switzerland on the way to Croatia and Slovenia next year
Ian.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Veevee,

Hi.

It's a real faff but not too bad when you know all the wrinkles...

Firstly, you're over 3.5 tons so you would have to buy a GoBox to travel on Austrian autoroutes and expressways.

How much toll you pay per km depends on the Euro Emission Category (EEC) that they have recorded for your vehicle. The worse your emissions, the more you pay.

The cheapest toll rate will be for Euro 5, then it gets more expensive for classes 4, 3, 2 and 1.

The chances are that, on your older van, it will be Euro 4 at the very best (but more likely 3 or 2, sadly) so it will be more expensive tolls.

So, the question is - what's your van's EEC?

Well, it may be declared on your V5C but, if not, you need to write to the manufacturer (Fiat, Mercedes etc.) and request a emissions certificate (it's called a homologation letter) stating what EEC the engine conformed to at the point of manufacture.

When you buy a GoBox on entry into Austria you need to declare you EEC.

If you are EEC 1,2, or 3 then you simply declare it when purchasing the GoBox and that's all you need to do.

If your EEC is 4 or 5, which get preferential rates, you have to prove it to them by submitting an application form (I've put a web link to the form below) to the GO authorities, plus copies of your supporting evidence (homologation letter and copy of V5C).

You can send these documents (post or email scans) IN ADVANCE (up to 6 months) so it's all sorted when you subsequently buy the GoBox.

Otherwise you have to post/email them *within 14 days of buying the GoBox*. This is where we went wrong and got fined :-(

BTW in the summer, when the mountain passes are open, with a half-decent satnav and plenty of time, you can avoid the toll roads completely. And discover some lovely Austrian villages in the process 

_Application form for Euro 4 & 5 classes_
http://www.go-maut.at/documents/101..._Web.pdf/f2f27094-950d-4969-8a3c-aaa083431297

Hope that helps
CD


----------

